# Any Morton bay or Gold Coast Trips?



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Is anybody planning to do any Morton bay or Gold Coast Trips this weekend?

I want to wait until I have been at it for awhile until I post a trip asking for people to come along..


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Your drawing a pretty long bow saying your a northside boy. If Nundah was any closer to the bridge you'd practically be in a Gold Coast post code! :lol: .


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

There'll be plenty of trips both on the bay and offshore before you know it Zone. I'll be hitting Palm Beach pretty much most Sunday mornings as my kids do Nippers there now, so you are most welcome to come along anytime and it will be gentlemans hours, not these pre-dawn raids. We have a weekend at Moreton Is. already booked for Februauy so if you're keen keep an eye out for it. Feel free to come along Sunday and say gday.


----------



## RawDog (Oct 20, 2007)

ill be keen as for the coomera river
the M1 bridges all the way to the weir is good fishing

RD


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

That all sound good Shoey. 



> ill be keen as for the coomera river
> the M1 bridges all the way to the weir is good fishing


I have fished there 3 times now and have caught squat. Tried the bridge Pylons, old wooden jetty near the creek mouth, trolled lured up and down. Nothing!


----------

